# BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

I really need your help here guys, if you had your choice what would you be pimpin'. I need to decide asap.


----------



## Zonker (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

FYI, according to TireRack's web site last night, the O.Z. Superleggera's in 17x8 are on special for a measly $159. That makes them 50% or more cheaper than the LM's or RZ's


----------



## CJ707 (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Zonker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FYI, according to TireRack's web site last night, the O.Z. Superleggera's in 17x8 are on special for a measly $159. That makes them 50% or more cheaper than the LM's or RZ's








[HR][/HR]​Better check that webpage again, its $259 each, you must of missed that thread about the guy complaining about poor customer service at the Tire Rack. It was just a typo, if not I think just about everybody would be sporting around OZs!
Cant go wrong with the LMs....well actually you couldnt go wrong with any of em...pick the one YOU like.


----------



## HuntingtonPUNK (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (CJ707)*

i was going to participate in your poll, UNTIL I saw TSW in the same sentence as all those elite wheels. COME ON DUDE


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

If you can afford them, then the BBS LM's for sure, hands down, period, end of question.


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Deception)*

whatever you do, DO NOT get the TSW's unless you want to be replacing bent wheels every few months. And I second Deception, if you got the cash, get the LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## assumedone (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

Well here are cosmicvr6 19in TSW Hock R's for $1500

















I like the LMs tho
















oettinger RZ










[Modified by assumed1, 1:23 PM 1-12-2002]


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you can afford them, then the BBS LM's for sure, hands down, period, end of question.














[HR][/HR]​Amen!


----------



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (HuntingtonPUNK)*

For TSW's they are pretty bad Huntpunk, don't knock'em till' you've seen them, and they are 19's. I don't know if you've seen them on his car but I'd push them any day of the week.









[Modified by dye, 1:53 AM 1-13-2002]


[Modified by dye, 1:54 AM 1-13-2002]


----------



## EuroVR6 (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

BBS LM's are the King of all wheels....


----------



## MulletMaster5000 (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (EuroVR6)*

i have hocks, i'm trying to sell them, the guy that had them before me put some damage on them but i think $700 with fairly new tires is a good deal


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For TSW's they are pretty bad Huntpunk, don't knock'em till' you've seen them, and they are 19's. I don't know if you've seen them on his car but I'd push them any day of the week.









[Modified by dye, 1:53 AM 1-13-2002]

[Modified by dye, 1:54 AM 1-13-2002][HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

The Superlaggers have got to be my absolute favourite wheel! Plus they're hella light! I think 17" weigh approx. 17 lbs... Not too shabby. Plus they just look badass!


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Gelly)*

Please post pics of OZ Superleggeras!!!! I am wanting some...


----------



## UltraAvant (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*








There's nothing like 19" LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




[Modified by Gary Ramey, 3:47 AM 1-21-2002]


----------



## vagvr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (BananaCo)*

I want some Superleggeras too! I have some 16X7.5 OZ F1 Cups on my car right now, and they look real sweet on it(98 GTi VR6 candy white with about an 1"-1 1/2" drop) that or some Volk Racing TE37 wheels, those are real good from what i hear. BBS' are nice too, but way too pricey for me


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (vagvr6)*

volks aren't cheap either, in fact just as much as BBS, very high quaility wheels.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (rex_racer)*

Remember I am selling my wheels for a lot cheaper than all those other ones.


----------



## mrejda (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Cosmic VR6)*

What do you have, a cosmic green gti I'm guessing if you're thinking about those TSW's, I'd go with the BBS's if you can swing it...the superleggeras are awesome but I'm not sure they'd work with the green. The 18's are 17.5 lbs. by the way (I have them







)..next would be the oettingers


----------



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (mrejda)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do you have, a cosmic green gti I'm guessing if you're thinking about those TSW's, I'd go with the BBS's if you can swing it...the superleggeras are awesome but I'm not sure they'd work with the green. The 18's are 17.5 lbs. by the way (I have them







)..next would be the oettingers[HR][/HR]​It's actually black on black, i love the red with the dark leggaras. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do you have, a cosmic green gti I'm guessing if you're thinking about those TSW's, I'd go with the BBS's if you can swing it...the superleggeras are awesome but I'm not sure they'd work with the green. The 18's are 17.5 lbs. by the way (I have them







)..next would be the oettingers
It's actually black on black, i love the red with the dark leggaras. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yep you could have mine painted black to match.


----------



## mrejda (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Cosmic VR6)*

Oh, black, huh? Look for Jolfs car to see the OZ's, those tsw's painted black with the polished lip would look very nice, and the BBS look great on anything.
Yeah dark red/gunmetal is a great combo, that's why I got it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (mrejda)*

Hey Melba, are you talkin' some fu(k1n' muscle. Dazed is definitely one of my favorites


----------



## mrejda (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

Yeah, you still goin to get aerosmith tickets tomarrow morning?......I have to learn Wooderson's whole rant about the real melba toast, all I remember is "eldelbrock double pumpers" and maybe a "posi" rear. What do you got, _white lightning_? ;D
Back to the wheel situation, I saw an A4 with 19" HRE's today, black with a polished lip, and ruined my pants. New choice for the poll!


----------



## ions (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (mrejda)*

In terms of performance I'd go with the Superleggeras. Super light. 17x8 at 16.9lbs?!!! That's great! What do LMs weigh? 


[Modified by ions, 4:03 PM 1-27-2002]


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (ions)*

I just found out that my TSW's weigh about 21lbs without tires. That is pretty light for 19's.


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Cosmic VR6)*

Well my wheels are no longer in the poll. They are sold!!!


----------



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Cosmic VR6)*

O.k. Eric so let's see what you got in there place, and who ever bought those Hocks let's see them on your ride.


----------



## assumedone (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

quote:[HR][/HR]O.k. Eric so let's see what you got in there place, and who ever bought those Hocks let's see them on your ride.







[HR][/HR]​I have seen what he is getting hopefully he will get them on this weekend.
The Hocks were shipped out today and should be on my friends car as soon as he gets them.


----------



## burdelli (May 3, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (assumed1)*

Here are my favorite rims...


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (assumed1)*

The BBS LM's make that jetta look unreal...I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (apr_tuned_jetta)*

no wheel comes close to the BBS LM's


----------



## Futura-GTI (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (VR6'n)*

Who bought Cosmic's wheels?.....still green?....pics?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

Argh, please lock your polls...


----------



## GTeeEYE (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Deception)*

BBS LMs: where can I find them?


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Gelly)*

The LMs are in a league of their own, no other wheel you mention compares.. but in second would be the RZ for me, for sure!! Also a GREAT wheel.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (GTeeEYE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BBS LMs: where can I find them?[HR][/HR]​Tire Rack has 'em. Give them a call.


----------



## jelllo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (GTeeEYE)*

I'm intrested in getting some 18x8.5 LM's, what is a good price.


----------



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (jav_A_gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm intrested in getting some 18x8.5 LM's, what is a good price.







[HR][/HR]​no such thing, they're expensive, about 700-750 a corner.


----------



## Futura-GTI (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

Check wheelperformance.com or wheelenhancement.com I think it's called it's the site that sells Porsche wheels. You can get adapters to fit a VW. They are having a sale on LM's right now!
Eric can also get you the LM's from the Tirerack. They want $799 per wheel for 19's.


----------



## iWantaTurbo (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dye)*

oettinger's with the center body color matched!!


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (iWantaTurbo)*

got BALLS ????















go with some 17x10's.. or 18x10'...
euro one








j/k bro !
peace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aluma (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (GTeeEYE)*

I'd go with RZ's... easier to clean and way cheaper than LM's!
they look just as good too!


----------



## 90glidub (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Aluma)*

i want the ssr comp's My god they are beautifull!!!


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (Gary Ramey)*



> There's nothing like 19" LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> WORD!


----------



## JCB-GTI-VR6 (May 16, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (assumed1)*

Wow... Those look sweet!!!
Where did you get those?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stro (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (JCB-GTI-VR6)*

check out my Green Rave w/ 18 inch Superleggera's to give you an idea of what it looks like on a green car -- pics are in my signature -
good luck


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (stro)*









larger then life baby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by kyokoris, 2:46 AM 5-26-2002]


----------



## dolphins_ny (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (kyokoris)*

i need some help ...i am going to order 18x8.5 bbs lms..do i need spacers??


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dolphins_ny)*

Or Cosmic's 19 x 8 Intro 7 spokes.


----------



## 2001 VR6 (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dolphins_ny)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i need some help ...i am going to order 18x8.5 bbs lms..do i need spacers?? [HR][/HR]​no you don't


----------



## blueabdjetta (May 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (2001 VR6)*

so what are you leaning towards dye?


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (blueabdjetta)*

Here's a nice set
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=417201


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: BBS LM's, Oettinger RZ's, OZ Superleggeras or CosmicVR6's TSW Hock's (dolphins_ny)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i need some help ...i am going to order 18x8.5 bbs lms..do i need spacers?? [HR][/HR]​might want ot check into that


----------

